# mop sauce?



## jtsteve (Dec 11, 2009)

What do I use on what meat/s?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 11, 2009)

In the event that I missed you in roll call, welcome to the SMF. Not to confuse you, but often it boils down to whatever taste right/good to you and your guests. Don't be dictated by certain rubs/sauces for certain meats. Many a great meal has been made by trying unconventional condiments and such. Let your taste buds take charge. Good luck my friend.


----------



## jtsteve (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 11, 2009)

Be sure that if you do mop your meat to allow the bark to build up first and dap as opposed to wiping, nothing could be worse that brushing your meat and losing a whole section of bark.
I think I would cry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Lots of folks these days prefer to spritz as opposed to mopping.
Mixed some oil with chimichurri seasoning and mopped a chimichurri seasoned chuckie once, it was amazing.

Like Rich said, experiment and do what you think would work for your taste buds.
Good luck and Happy Smokes.


----------



## jtsteve (Dec 11, 2009)

Chuckie? I'm feel'n soo green.


----------



## ronp (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a beef chuck roast that Steve did last night.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85298


----------



## rivet (Dec 12, 2009)

No worries, we've all come from there.

If you have a grocery store, as opposed to a wal-mart, costco, or big-box retailer, hang around the meat department. Get to talking with the meat cutters, they will be glad to help you, explain things to you and keep you in the loop for good deals when they come up.

Also, take a bit to look at these two sites. They will help you understand the meat cuts and how you might want to cook them. Once you get an idea, it won't seem so overwhelming to talk to the meatcutter.

http://www.thunderinghooves.net/meats/cuts.htm

http://www.grillmeats.com/retail_beef.htm


Good smokes to you and welcome to the SMF.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 12, 2009)

a great all-around mop sauce consists of 1 cup dr. pepper, 2/3 cup LOW SODIUM soy sauce and 1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil. if you're not into the olive oil thing, feel free to use a blander oil such as crisco salad or canola oil. be sure to whip this through a blender before each use (you can brush it on or put it in a spray bottole and spritz) in order to blend the oil into the mop.

this mop is very versatile and really seems to bring out some great flavors. as you use it, you will eventually want to improvise and/or shake it up a bit. for a florida-style mop, try orange juice or 7-up (or half a cup of each) instead of dr. pepper, or to enhance a beef BBQ, try tomato juice or worcestershire sauce rather than soy. ponzu or teriyaki rather than soy gives an interesting kick, especially with orange juice. the possibilities are endless, but the basic (dr. pepper/low-sodium soy/EVOO) is a combination that will be your "go-to" secret ingredient.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't mop much...I think the best all around spritz is made like this:
Get some frozen apple juice concentrate
Get some Captain Morgan Rum
Make the apple juice about double strength
Add Captain Morgan to taste
Fill a pressure sprayer like this one (only about $6.00 in the garden section of Home Depot)
The trouble with this is, I usually drink about 1/2 of it, but for ribs and butts, it is a real winner. I have also used plain cherry juice on ribs, and it was awesome too! Then you could try the Cherry Kool aid rub or the broth injection, or the cajun rub, or the majic dust...WHEW! It looks like you better get busy, there are so many things to try. 

Welcome to the site, and ask a lot of questions. We all like to help and offer advice.


----------



## murman (Dec 13, 2009)

I now use plain old apple cider in a spray bottle on my pork. Using the sprayer does not disturb the bark, and I put the bottle back in the fridge when I am done with the mop.







Before I started using cider, I used a brush-on vinegar, red pepper, onion, jalapeno mop...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2009)

I use a simple spirtz of apple juice and cidar vinigar and spirtz after the 2nd hour and then every hour there after. They say it helps to keep the meat moist but it lets me look every hours or maybe both.


----------

